
Creating a computer science canon: a course of “classic” readings in computer s [pdf] - todsacerdoti
http://cs.unomaha.edu/~stanw/papers/csci8550/p336-eisenberg.pdf
======
compressedgas
This is a broken link to:
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/792548.612002](https://dl.acm.org/doi/pdf/10.1145/792548.612002)

------
madhadron
Interesting list. I feel like cutting Clarke's '2001: A Space Odyssey' would
leave space for some more real meat, such as McCarthy's original lisp paper,
Parnas on modularity, or an old language spec like ALGOL 60.

